# How to Deploy in Palm Pre?



## Mobile_Developer (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi to all,

I am a palm webOS developer.
I made an application.
Now I want to deploy into Palm Pre device.
How can i deploy in the device with OTA or any other way.
I have search a lot and find something to make PRC file to install.
Can u tell me how can one deploy if any one don't have palm SDK.
And how can i make PRC file?
I have refer this thread but not able to make PRC file.
http://forums.techguy.org/dos-pda-other/92776-how-do-i-make-simple.html

Or other alternatives.

Please give suggestion.

Thanks,
Mobile Developer


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Don't know too many palm developers here. A couple of palm users but not developers.

You would be better off going directly to the source. Palm development has their very own forums.
http://developer.palm.com/distribution/index.php
http://developer.palm.com/


----------



## Mobile_Developer (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for reply

I already gone through all these but not get success.

So i am searching for others suggestion.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I find it hard to believe that the Palm Developer site can't help with this. That would be business suicide.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

If you are really a WebOS developer that you should have already been given the prescribed and approved method of getting your app into the Palm Pre App Catalog.

On the other hand, if you want to circumvent the formal app catalog, there are other known methods used by the "HomeBrew" developers, and you should be able to easily locate those people by going to any of the user forums for the Palm Pre, such as "everythingpre.com" or "precentral.net" for a couple of the many around.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Looks like you use the cmd line tools to install your webOS app to the device or emulator.
http://developer.palm.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1528


----------

